# Stones Transformed Into Beautiful Animals



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2021)

More photos in link.
https://www.boredpanda.com/hand-painted-rocks-stone-art-animals-robertorizzoart/



> Inspired by nature and animals and "driven by emotions and curiosity," Italian artist Roberto Rizzo, who is now based in southern Spain, paints extremely detailed animal portraits on an unusual canvas—rocks. Rizzo takes on the challenge of creating acrylic animal paintings that curve around the natural shapes of the rock, making each painting a one-of-a-kind piece of art. He also draws realistic pet portraits for pet parents from all around the world who want to honor their furry friends in a unique way.



Roberto Rizzo has been painting on rocks since 1996. From tiny rocks that can fit in the palm of your hand or close to life-size replicas of an animal—this artist is able to transform any lifeless rock or stone into an incredible hyperrealistic painting that could be easily mistaken for a photograph.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow! So real!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2021)

Those are SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 23, 2021)

Now that’s talent! They are very realistic. 
I had an artist friend who painted rocks but nothing like this.


----------



## jujube (Feb 23, 2021)

Speechless!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 23, 2021)

@SeaBreeze It is so strange that you posted this today.  Last year I made some funky looking  lady bugs from stones and this year I decided to try painting something a little different. I'm almost ashamed to put my photo up after seeing the ones you posted and so many of you on this forum are so artistic. I'm trying and its relaxing, fun, and I think that's what its all about .

 The owl is far from done, I need to fix his wing a little and paint the rest of him but I'm going to keep at it. 
I am copying it from a video on YouTube. 
Now if I can figure out how to get the paint off my computer mouse from all the pauses all will be well. lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2021)

I love your ladybugs @Ruth n Jersey, and your sweet little owl.  You're much more talented than I am, more ambitious too. I have no artistic abilities, but I do love to see what other folks are doing. Thanks for sharing your artwork Ruth, glad you posted your photos.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow! So real!


I agree!  That cat looks very real, like some other stones shown in the link.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 23, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree!  That cat looks very real, like some other stones shown in the link.


When I seen the cat, my first thought was, I'll bet that could fool people if someone were to set it down in the corner of their patio.


----------

